# TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L Problem



## djduker (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

New to the forums so forgive me if this problem has been brought up.  I did search and found nothing that was relevant to this.

I currently have a TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L in my computer.  It's also Lightscribe as it came with my HP.  Currently,  when I put in a blank CD, a DVD or a music CD it doesn't read any of them.  I have done the upper/lower filters,  I have done the POI thing to the primary and secondary and I have uninstalled and reinstalled the driver and enabled and disabled the drive and nothing has work.  Does anyone have anything else I can try before I buy a new burner.  Thanks!


----------



## Berry (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Pavilion m7260uk Media Centre.  My CD/DVDRW has stopped reading.  Its not reading any form of data or music discs, cd or dvd, original dvd or cd.....NOTHING ! Can anybody help me.


----------



## sheinemann (Jul 22, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Have tried the same fixes. I even used Compaq restore to get the computer back to an 'as shipped' state. I cannot read or write data with the drive. But. I can burn Lightscribe labels.


----------

